# ride DH



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Is the daddys balls! Can't wait to hit the park with it anyone else have one??


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

I have an 08 Ride DH. I love it! It's a great board


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

i have friends that ride DH,s and they say nothing but good thing about them . have fun on it 


THE JIB CRIB - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

i just picked up last year's model, can't wait to try it out


----------

